# Ü 40 - Gilde sucht "reiferes" Kaliber insbesondere Berufstätige u. Gelegenheits-Spieler



## Hexe Babajaga (1. April 2013)

Liebe Mitstreiter-Gemeinde!

Für den Neuaufbau einer niveauvollen - und harmonischen Gildengemeinschaft suchen wir noch liebe nette Mitspieler. Hierbei sei erwähnt, dass wir einen Spielerverbund aufbauen möchten, welcher momentan aus mehreren Online-Fantasy-Spielen wie 
Guild Wars 2, World of Warcraft und Tera - Online besteht. Wobei diese Liste natürlich nicht abschließend-, sondern beliebig erweiterbar bzw. veränderbar ist. 

Ganz wichtig! In erster Linie wollen wir einen kleinen familiären Gemeinschaftsverbund schaffen, wo die Person (also Du!) hinter dem Spiel mehr zählt, als alles andere!

 Da alle von uns berufstätig - und zum Teil familiär stark eingebunden sind, suchen wir Spieler, die gut zu uns passen würden.

 Unser kleiner Haufen besteht ausschließlich aus Ü 40 Spielern, welche sich in ihren Feierabend entspannen und nicht stressen wollen.

 Das heißt wir spielen in gemütlicher Runde, ohne Druck und irgendwelchen Zwängen. Jeder entscheidet selbst, inwieweit er sich einbringen möchte.

 Jahrelange Gilden-Erfahrungen aus anderen MMO-Spielen haben uns dazu bewogen, eine Gemeinschaft in dieser Form aufzubauen.

 Einige von uns haben fast alles mitgemacht was das Genre zu bieten hat.

 Angefangen von einer kleinen gemütlichen „Quest-Truppe" unter Gleichgesinnten bis hin zum extremen PvE - bzw. PvP-Spiel.

 Vom gemütlichen Teamspiel konnte hier aber keine Rede mehr sein. Der teilweise extreme Umgangston, Neid, Missgunst, soziale Härtefälle sind nur einige Beispiele, die man in solchen Gemeinschaften hinnehmen muss.

 Und genau das wollen wir natürlich nicht.

 Wir wollen euch eine Plattform schaffen, wo man unter gleichaltrigen, vernünftigen Gleichgesinnten gemeinsam entscheidet, welchen Blödsinn man gerade anstellen möchte.

 Demzufolge gibt's auch keine Schwerpunkte, die einen mögen PVP, die anderen eher PVE, manche beides. RP-Liebhaber werden ebenfalls toleriert, wie Spieler, die eher kein RP mögen.

 Daher suchen wir ausschließlich Mitspieler in unserem Alter (mind.40+), für die in erster Linie der Spielspaß und eine zufriedene Gildenharmonie wichtig sind.

 Ein entsprechendes Niveau mit vernünftigen Umgangsformen spielen hierbei eine ganz wichtige Rolle. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Qualität statt Quantität"

 Wir heißen jeden willkommen, der sich mit unserer Gildenphilosophie anfreunden kann.



 Sollten wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, könnt ihr Euch gerne in unserem Forum: Gemeinschaft der Weisen :: Index umschauen und uns eine Nachricht hinterlassen.

 Allen anderen wünschen wir weiterhin noch ganz viel Spaß in den Onlinespielwelten.



 Viele Grüße Euer Babajaga


----------



## Doodless (1. April 2013)

hach Möönsch,ich fühl mich zwar manchmal wie 55+ aber zu eurem Mindestalter fehlt noch etwas über 1Jahr -.-
scheint aber ne Interessante Nummer zu werden,wünsche euch viel Erfolg.


----------

